# Schaltplan zeichnen



## runner87 (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo hat jemand ein Programm womit man schaltpläne zeichnen kann und zwar auch mit SPS und so???????


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

runner87 schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand ein Programm womit man schaltpläne zeichnen kann und zwar auch mit SPS und so???????



mein arbeitgeber stellt mir hier EPLAN zur verfügung


----------



## runner87 (8 Dezember 2008)

kannst mir das auchgeben


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2008)

runner87 schrieb:


> kannst mir das auchgeben



*ROFL* ... ich glaube nicht, hab zwar die preisliste nicht mehr im kopf, aber das war nicht gerade billig, jenseits der magischen 5k-grenze ... die haben allerdings eine studentversion (zumindest damals, als ich noch student war) ... schau mal auf die homepage...


----------



## runner87 (8 Dezember 2008)

ja da bekommt man aber erst einen linzenz code und sowas


----------



## Klaus.Ka (8 Dezember 2008)

runner87 schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand ein Programm womit man schaltpläne zeichnen kann und zwar auch mit SPS und so???????


 
eplan als studentenversion ist 365 tage gültig oder nimm ecad 7.3 als demo da kannst du bis zu 10 din a 4 seiten zeichnen ohne lizens


----------

